# πήγαν περίπατο



## AoratiMelani (Mar 19, 2019)

Πώς θα αποδίδατε στα αγγλικά αυτή την έκφραση; Συγκεκριμένα "τα σχέδιά μου πήγαν περίπατο" με την έννοια "εγκαταλείφθηκαν".


----------



## daeman (Mar 19, 2019)

...
Gone with the wind.

ανεμομαζώματα, διαολοσκορπίσματα


----------



## nickel (Mar 19, 2019)

AoratiMelani said:


> με την έννοια "εγκαταλείφθηκαν".



Άρα δεν θέλεις κάτι σαν *My plans went awry*, αλλά σαν *My plans were thrown out the window*.


----------



## nickel (Mar 19, 2019)

Και από βιβλία: *My plans flew out the window*.

https://www.google.com/search?q="pl..._47hAhVHwcQBHRDtDpgQ_AUIEygB&biw=1920&bih=900


----------



## antongoun (Mar 19, 2019)

*My plans were dropped*, ίσως;


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Mar 20, 2019)

*Fell by the wayside*;


----------



## pontios (Mar 20, 2019)

My plans took a hike? (η πρώτη μου πρόχειρη σκέψη)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 20, 2019)

Εγκαταλείφθηκαν από ποιον — από μένα τον ίδιο ή από εκείνους στους οποίους τα είχα προτείνει;
Πάντως εμένα η πρώτη έκφραση που μου 'ρθε ήταν το «went down the drain», δεν ξέρω αν κολλάει.


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 20, 2019)

Αν έχεις αναφέρει κάποια αιτία πιο πριν, ταιριάζει και το «That threw a wrench into my plans». Και βέβαια, το πεζό «I gave up / had to abandon my plans».


----------



## Themis (Mar 20, 2019)

dharvatis said:


> Και βέβαια, το πεζό «I gave up / had to abandon my plans».


Ή το ποιητικό:
my plans gleam like wrecks of a dissolving dream


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 20, 2019)

I stood there helpless as the last wisps of black smoke rose from the ashes of my ruined plans, to the sound of the gods' laughter...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 20, 2019)

Zazula said:


> Εγκαταλείφθηκαν από ποιον — από μένα τον ίδιο ή από εκείνους στους οποίους τα είχα προτείνει;


Στην περιπτωση αυτή, από εμένα τον ίδιο. Το πιο ακριβές δηλαδή, χωρίς καλλολογικά στοιχεία, είναι το "I abandoned my plans". Χρήσιμο είναι πάντως να έχουμε υπόψη μας εκφράσεις για κάθε περίσταση. Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους!


----------



## cougr (Mar 22, 2019)

Στα αυστραλέζικα θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε "my plans went walkabout".


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 22, 2019)

nickel said:


> Άρα δεν θέλεις κάτι σαν *My plans went awry*, αλλά σαν *My plans were thrown out the window*.


Δηλαδή «εκπαραθυρώθηκαν», όπως είχα δει σε έναν υπότιτλο κάπου


----------

